# MTB Touren an der Müritz (Waren)?



## pseudosportler (4. Mai 2005)

Da ich Ende Mai eine Woche Urlaub in Waren mache, würden mich MTB Touren an der Müritz und Umgebung interessieren. Wäre nett wenn jemand was posten würde, schon mal danke im vorraus.


----------



## Scottch (4. Mai 2005)

In Waren kannst du eigentlich sternförmig einfach drauf losfahren, das ist eine derart nette Gegend, da kannst du eigentlich nirgends etwas verkehrt machen.

Bau aber unbedingt eine Runde um den Tiefwarensee ein, der Trail am See ist zwar nicht großartig lang, macht aber riesig Spaß! Ist komplett ausgeschildert. (Tiefwarensee Rundweg)

Einmal Müritz rund ist auch nett, die 92 Kilometer sind topfeben und haben wirklich schöne Abschnitte. 

Generell kannst du dich auf eine vorbildliche Ausschilderung einstellen, so dass du dir einfach irgendeinen See aussuchen kannst, den Schildern folgst, und mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eine lohnenswerte Tour vor dir hast.

Ach ja: Versuch gar nicht erst, Steigungen oder gar Berge zu finden...

Viel Spaß,

Scottch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (4. Mai 2005)

Keine Steigung  ,machen wir halt auf GA. Danke Scottch


----------



## checkb (5. Mai 2005)

> Keine Steigung  ,machen wir halt auf GA. Danke Scottch



Dafür gibt dit Sand im allen Höhen und garantiert ne geile Landschaft mit Wasser ohne Ende. 

Gruss checkb


----------



## Hegi (6. Mai 2005)

pseudosportler schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich Ende Mai eine Woche Urlaub in Waren mache, würden mich MTB Touren an der Müritz und Umgebung interessieren. Wäre nett wenn jemand was posten würde, schon mal danke im vorraus.



geile gegend bin ich oft unterwegs  auch die umrundung des plauer sees (nachbarsee der müritz) ist geil... 70% trail und immer am see...

schau doch mal hier 

www.plauersee-radrundweg.de

oder

www.mueritz-radrundweg.de

diese führer kann man günstig in den hotels vor ort erwerben!

viel spaß


----------



## pseudosportler (7. Mai 2005)

Vielen dank alle mit einander. Hört sich ja doch nicht so schlecht an, wenn das Wetter noch mit spiellt kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen. MfG


----------

